# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Storm translator13 gjuhe- Browser plugin

## benseven11

http://www.storm-software.co.yu/soft...translator.exe
programi perkthyes-STORM TRANSLATOR version 1.1 -588-kb eshte ne gjendje te perktheje nje faqe interneti te shkruar ne rusisht-ne anglisht/italisht/frengjisht
perkthen faqet ne gjuh koreane japoneze kineze-ne anglisht italisht gjermanisht frengjisht Shume me vlere per faqet warez per te kuptuar cfare programesh dhe crakesh serialesh nje faqe ka si dhe per te bere kerkim dhe lexuar rezultatet
ben edhe perkthim te faqeve ne gjermanisht,italisht,frengjisht duke i kthyer ne anglisht
Pas instalimit qe te shikohet fytyra e programit ne cdo faqe ne internet
klikohet lart ne view/explorer bar te menuja klikohet ne fund anash storm translator per ti vene nje shenje v
pas kesaj shfaqet nje shirit i holle horizontal ne fund te faqes
per te perkthyer nje faqe zgjedh tek source ne fund te faqes gjuhen qe ka faqja
dhe anash tek destinacion zgjedh gjuhen qe do qe faqja te perkthehet
dhe klik ne butonin translate de faqja perkthehet ne pak sekonda
 programi nuk ka exe file(eshte plugin  qe operon me dll file qe e ka 252kb)
eshte me prove 30 dite nuk mund te regjistrohet as me serial as me keygjenerator.kerkon krakim duke ja zevendesuar dll filen 252 qe programi ka 
me nje dll file crack.duke e bere paste skedarin dll crack ne direktorine ku eshte dll file origjinale e programit

----------


## aimilius

Di ndonjeri ndonje menyre qe programi sytran te kete edhe shqip, apo ndonje program te ngjashem me sytran

----------

